# Works to Word Converter



## joelleph (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm looking for a copy of wordconv.exe. Its the patch that will allow me to convert my Works documents .wps to Word .doc I lost it when I had to reinstall my Works. The MS website's link to the patch is not active. HELP PLEASE!!!

Joelle


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://office.microsoft.com/downloads/2002/wp6rtf.aspx


----------



## joelleph (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks but I tried that earlier. Still not giving me the option in the Save As. I did find the wordconv.exe which unbundles into word6conv.exe but it doesn't work either. Guess I'll keep on trudging along.

For anyone interested the wordconv.exe is found at www.computerhope.com/download/updates.htm

Joelle


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

What version of works have you got

I assume it's 4.x as M$ have stopped supporting it and expect you to update to works 6 or 7 which includes word as the inbuilt word processor, and they only supply converters to read wps files in word or vice versa. not to make word docs in works

M$ are not going to be so stupid as to allow you to create word files without using word. They try to screw every penny they can out of you, Big Billy ain't going to give you word for free


----------



## joelleph (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm running 5.0. The thing that's getting to me is the fact that I had the darn thing but when my Works crashed and I ran the cleanup program, it disappeared. 

Joelle


----------

